# Schwimmteich im Münsterland



## Schmifi75 (19. März 2015)

Hallo,​bin neu hier und brauch hilfe! Ich plane seid letzten Jahr einen Schwimmteich habe von
NG Planung machen lassen, sowie alle Unterlagen für den Bau zuhause, auch bin ich am Sa bei dem Teichbauseminar.
Zusätzlich habe ich mir die Planung von Glenk un
d Unterlagen von ielke
kommen lassen. Habe auch​nach deren Systemen einen Plan erstellt. Nun bin ich nicht sicher welches System das beste für mich ist.
System NG finde ich sehr gut, allerdings möchte ich gern sofort klares Wasser mit möglichst wenig Technik! In Foren wird geschrieben, dass ist bis zu Drei Jahre dauern kann bis das Wasser klar ist. Dann ist das Problem mit dem FG, der nach fünf Jahern gereinigt werden muss. Was muss raus? Wieviel muss raus? Wohin mit dem Mist? Dann noch die Verbundmatte und Verpanzerung, scheint mir recht teuer.
Beim Teich mit Regenerationsbereich schwebt mir ein Kiesfilter also Skimmer und Drainsystem vor. Soll sofort klares Wasser sein und plegeaufwand gering. Mielke teilte mir mit, dass man nur zweimal im Jahr den Teichgrund absaugen müsste und im Frühjahr die Regenerationsbereich. Nun, ich denke, dass sich auch da der Mulm mit den Jahren absetzt, selbst wenn man regelmäßig rückspült. Wenn man dann den Kies rausholen muss, ist das zum Vergleich FG reinigen doch wesentlich mehr Arbeit.

Welches System könnt ihr mir empfehlen?
Ach ja der Teich soll 9m Breit, 14m lang, Schwimmberich 4,5m x 9m werden.

Hoffe habe euch nicht gelangweilt und hoffe auf Antworten.

Gruß 
Martin


----------



## ThorstenC (20. März 2015)

Willkommen hier im Forum. Die werden Dir hier bestimmt viele ihre Erfahrungen mitteilen, ohne daran irgendein fin. Interesse zu haben.

Sofort klares Wasser bekommst Du nur aus der Trinkwasserleitung oder der Selterflasche. Und auch dass ist oft ein Irrtum- wenn man einen Teich oder Pool mit Trinkwasser füllt. sieht man oft erst, wie sauber Trinkwasser wirklich ist....

Kurz meine pers. Meinung zu Glenk/ Mielke (ch habe so einen Teich selber noch nicht gesehen):
Filtersysteme mit Drainagen in tonnenweise Kies etc. halte ich pers. für den aufgeschobenen Supergau. Auch mit Rückspülfunktion (die nicht ales wieder aus den Rohren/ Kies raussaugen wird, werden sich die Drainagen/ Kies irgendwann zusetzen. Grober Kies als Pflanzsubstrat sowieso.
Die Teichforen sind voll mit Beispielen von Kies im Teich...
Wenigstens ein guter Vorfilter muss vor die Kiesdrainage, der alles grobe rausholt. Und mit Grob meine ich alles was größer als 0,2mm ist....

Bei Mielke ist ein Teich in Münster von 2008 aufgeführt:
http://www.mielkesteiche.de/referenzen/projekt/schwimmteich-bei-muenster/

oder hier baut einer gerade und macht sich jetzt schon Gedanken um "den richtigen Kies":
http://www.schwimmteichforum.de/index.php/Thread/2687-Teich-in-Bau/

Google auch einmal nach den ähnlich aufgebauten Kies-Drainagefiltern von Teichmeister. Da findet man eine Menge Unmut der Kunden....

NG:
-gute Ideen und Konzept:
-Stufen im Schwimmteich als Sicherheit
-Ufergraben
-Extra- Planzenfilterteich

Technisch in Verrohrung, Filterung, Filterabfolge und Pumpen nicht mein Ding.

Nach NG wird das Schmutzwasser zuerst in den Pflanzenfilterteich geleitet.
Dort wird sich alles absetzen....grober Schmutz führt zu schneller Verschlammung.

Ansonsten ist die Idee eines Pflanzenfilterteiches, der oberflächlich durchströmt wird und dem Wasser die Nährstoffe entzieht top.
Funktioniert sorgenfreier, wenn vor dem Pflanzenfilterteich der Grobschmutz entfernt wird.
Pflanzsubstrat für die Filterpflanzen ist lediglich gesiebter, humusfreier Sand mit leichten Lehmanteil.

Ich kann Deinen Wunsch nach wenig Technik verstehen. Was ist aber, wenn es mit wenig doch nicht geht??
Wie willst Du dann ggf. Pumpen. Absaugpunkte im Teich nachrüsten??
Pumpen in das Wasser hängen, Saugschläuche über der Folie???

Ich kann Dir nu empfehlen:
Plane gleich die spätere "Aufrüstung" mit ein.
Du kannst es gerne erst ohne viel Technik versuchen.

Wichtig ist:
-offene Bodenabsaugpunkte BA und Rohrskimmer
-Verrohrung KG 110  von jedem Saugpunkt in den zentralen Filterkeller oder Pumpenschacht
-Filterkeller ggf. so groß bauen, dass später Technik zur Vorfilterung nachgerüstet werden kann
-Rücklaufrohre ebenfalls vom Filterkeller aus direkt zurück in den Teich unterhalb des Teichwasserspiegels

Dimension und Anzahl der Rücklaufrohre in der Summe gleich oder größer den Saugrohren.

Anfangs- Filterabfolge- Idee ohne viel Technik (Vorfilter) wäre:
Alles Saugrohre vom Teich in den Keller/ Sammelschacht- z.B. zwei Bodenabläufe und ein Rohrskimmer- 3 x 110KG
Trocken aufgestellte Pumpen dahinter drücken in einen Filterteich.
Vom Filterteich läuft es am Ende in den Schwimmteich zurück.

Dann fördert Deine Pumpe aber Dreckwasser.
Eine Vorfilterung wäre besser.
z.B. Ultrasieve III.
Oder Du baust gleich an Stelle der Pumpe einen Luftheber ein.
Da kann nichts verstopfen.

Ich habe zur Zeit zwei USIII parallel am laufen.
Nach dem Schwimmteich und vor dem Pflanzenfilter.
Vorteil:
-Pumpen bekommen keinen Grobdreck ab (alles größer 0,3mm wird rausgefiltert)
-USIII brauch keine Steuerung.
Nachteil:
1-2 mal die Woche reinsehen, Gobschmutz vom Sieb nehmen und wegspülen. 2 Minuten.
Ein energiesparender Luftheber anstelle der Pumpen geht bei den USIII nicht.

Deswegen baue ich demnächst auf Trommelfilter mit Luftheber um und verkaufe USIII und Pumpenanlage.


----------



## Zacky (20. März 2015)

Hi.

Ich habe meinen Schwimmteich nach den hier benannten Systemen gebaut und habe später auch meinen Koiteich wieder ähnlich aufgebaut.
Die Systeme sehen eigentlich fast alle gleich aus und erfüllen den selben Sinn und Zweck.

Ich würde das Ganze auch nicht gleich verteufeln, aber eins ist mal sicher, es wird höchstwahrscheinlich keinen (künstlich angelegten natürlichen) Teich geben, der von Anfang an so richtig klar bleibt. Die Wasserbiologie bzw. Wasserchemie muss erst einmal anfangen sich zu entwickeln und dazu gehört z.Bsp. auch die allgemeine Algenblüte in den ersten Jahren. Auch die Wasserklarheit wird erst einmal nachlassen.

Was ich dazu noch aus meiner Erfahrung sagen kann, ist, dass die Pflanzenfilter (egal, wie man sie nun nennt oder aufbaut) am Ende immer irgendwie versotten werden und dann gereinigt werden müssten. Wie schnell man dies wiederholen muss, vermag ich nicht zu sagen, aber der Pflanzenfilter dient einfach dazu, dass die umgewandelten Nährstoffe nicht den Algen zur Verfügung stehen, sondern eher den Pflanzen. Ich würde einen solchen Filterbereich nur mit einem Vorfilter, je feiner - desto besser, betreiben.

Die Kieselsteine sind im Grunde genommen das Biomedium, auf denen sich die Bakterien ansiedeln sollen, welche die Schadstoffe aufnehmen und umwandeln. Dem zufolge wird es einfach passieren, dass auch diese Kieszone irgendwann verschlammt, wobei es sich hierbei meiner Meinung nach mehr um Bakterienschlamm handelt. Das sind also die ganzen alten abgestorbenen Bakterien, die nicht in den Teich gespült werden und irgendwann durch einen Filter entsorgt werden können.

Das gleiche Prinzip der Ansiedlung von Bakterein haben die neuen Biomedien, wie Helix, Kaldness und andere Kunststoffteile, die einzig und allein dafür nötig sind, einer ausreichenden Bakterienkultur / einem ausreichend großen Bakterienstamm, auf die kleinstmögliche Fläche den größtmöglichen Platz zur Kolonisierung zu bieten. Das soll heißen, dass auf den verhältnismäßig kleinen Mengen neuartiger Medien, die gleiche Menge an Bakterein ansiedeln kann, wie bspw. auf 10 t Kies(substrat). 

Das Substrat bietet dann jedoch noch die Möglichkeit, dass dort Pflanzen eingesetzt werden und wurzeln können.

Durch meine kies-durchströmten Pflanzenfilter kommt das Wasser vorgereinigt und mit einer vollen Ladung an umgewandelten Nährstoffen von unten in die Kieszone. Die Pflanzen können sofort ziehen, da sie die ersten in der Reihe sind.

Was sich aus meiner Sicht als negativ erwiesen hat, ist eine zu tiefe und zu voluminöse Kieszone mit zu groben Kies. Im Schwimmteich habe ich 16/32 auf 50 cm Tiefe drin. Zudem noch ohne Vorfilter und ich sehe hier, dass meine Pflanzen eher mickern. Also eher kontarproduktiv, da a) der Kies für die Wurzeln zu grob ist und b) schätzungsweise auch die Tiefe und Schichtdicke zu viel ist.

Im Koiteich habe ich einen Vorfilter (250 µm), danach eine Biostufe mit Helix und dann geht es in die kies-durchströmte Pflanzenzone. Hier habe ich zudem nur 8/16 auf etwa 25 cm Tiefe drin. Das Wasser ist weiter auch mit Sauerstoff angereichert, was sich durch den belüfteten Biofilter ergibt. Auch dies sehe ich als Vorteil an. Die Pflanzen wachsen hier deutlich besser und nach gut 3 Jahren uneingeschränktes Wachstum, muss ich auslichten und die Pflanzen neu stellen.
Aber auch hier gibt es kleines Manko und zwar schiebt sich der Kies wiederum unter die Dränagerohre und drückt diese aus dem Kies heraus. Nicht überall, aber an ein-zwei Stellen schaut das Rohr raus. Dazu müsste man sich nochmal Gedanken machen.

Wenn Du all das nicht so magst, dann bleint Dir nur die Option deinen Pflanzenfilter entsprechend anders aufzubauen, so dass Du darunter immer einen Hohlraum hast, wo sich dieser Bakterienschlamm absetzen kann. Dazu dann Bodenabläufe in höherer Stückzahl die wie ein Schmutzablass funktionieren, den man bei Bedarf mal öffnet oder Du setzt die Pflanzen, die sicherlcih sehr wichtig sind, in Brotkörbe, die man dann bei Bedarf komplett raus heben kann um drunter sauber zu machen.

Einen glasklaren Teich, bekommst nur mit übermäßiger Technik und anderen Raffinessen hin, aber dann ist es kein Teich mehr, sondern eher ein Pool.


----------



## ThorstenC (21. März 2015)

Da bin ich mit Zacky ja einer Meinung.

Noch eines drauf- sieh mal hier der caruso in diesem forum hat auch einen solchen Teich mit großen Drainagen im Kiesbett gebaut....
Wenn ich schon von einem "professionellen Schwimmteichbauer" den Skimmer mit der Pumpe direkt dahinter sehe, die in die Drainage den Dreck drückt....
Einfach am Boden ein oder 2 BA und einen Rohrskimmer in einen Filterkeller.
Wenn man dahinter irgendwo begrenzt einen Kiesfilter mit Drainage bauen möchte- warum nicht.

Ich weiß wirklich nicht, warum manche Firmen immernoch so etwas ihren Kunden verkaufen. Unverständlich.
Beachte bitte auch den letzten kommentar von derschwarzepeter.
Dieser hat wohl nachbarliche Erfahrungen mit solchen Teichbaufirmen.

Lesen- Lernen- und keinen Schmodderkies schippen und spülen......
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteichneubau-2014.42090/

Auf Seite 2 ist auch zu sehen, wie man wohl testweise mal die Skimmerpumpe falsch herum angeschlossen hatte...
Pflanzbereich auf PVC- Folie direkt ist ebenso eine Sünde. 
Egal wie dick die PVC Folie ist- Schilfwurzeln finden ihren Weg. 
Entweder PEHD- Folie oder über der PVC-Folie zumindest ein wirklich wurzelfestes Vließ!

Hier gab es doch von koiroli das Video, was in seinem Pflanzenfilter mit der Folie geschah.....

Wenn uns Hobbyteichbauern so etwas aus Unwissenheit passiert ist es mangels Erfahrung OK und man lernt draus. Aber eine "Teichbaufirma"......
Leider erschreckend.

Das ist nur meine persönliche Meinung.


----------



## ThorstenC (23. März 2015)

Liebr Schmifi- entschuldige- ich habe vergessen BITTESCHÖN zu sagen.

Und falls Du jetzt erschrocken bist, dann lese in einem Nachbarforum den Beitrag von Jens.

Insbesondere zu Kies im Teich und gewissen Stapelfiltern.
Das ist dann die Mischung aus allen 3 von Dir genannten Firmen.

Ich glaube mehr an Hinweisen, was geht und was nicht geht kaum.

http://www.koi-gehlhaar.de/koi/forum/viewtopic.php?f=1&t=14384&start=10


----------



## Schmifi75 (23. März 2015)

Hallo und vielen Dank für eure Anregungen und Tipps.
war am WE beim Teichbauseminar bei NG und war sehr informativ.
Werde nach NG meinen Teich bauen, mit der Technik bin ich mir noch nicht ganz sicher. War heute bei Geisy,(wohnt Gottseidank im Nachbarort) und hat mir seine Luftheber mit Helixfilter vorgestellt, Finde ich ein super System und in Kombi mit dem FG eine günstig, effektivere alternative zur NG Technik. Norbert wird da Hilfestellung und Tipps geben und da bin ich sehr dankbar.
Jetzt wird es bald losgehen und Danke euch nochmals.

Werde aber sicher noch Fragen haben und euch belästigen bzw. auf den Laufenden halten.

Gruß
Martin


----------



## ThorstenC (24. März 2015)

Das klingt vernünftig mit Geysi. Er hat ja auch fast nach NG gebaut- allerdings mit Verbesserungen. Und seinen airliftsieve finde ich immer noch gut.

Die Technik im Filterkeller ist nicht so wichtig und immer auswechselbar. Entscheidend ist das, was man später nicht mehr ändern kann. Ansaugpunkte und Verrohrung der Saugleitungen und Rückläufe.
Mach Dir einen Plan und dann kommen bestimmt noch Tips aus guten und schlechten Erfahrungen.
Mein Bauthread findest Du unten in meiner Signatur.

Wie war eigentlich der Besuch bei NG. Informativ- gibt es technisch etwas neues?


----------



## Geisy (24. März 2015)

Hallo Martin

Von der Filterabfolge sollte es meiner Meinung nach so aussehen:
1. Vorfilter
2. bewegtes Helix
3. ruhendes Helix
4. Pflanzenfilter/Filtergraben
Alles in Schwerkraft und mit einem Luftheber angetrieben, damit du keinen Strom im Wasser hast.
Da ein Pflanzenfilter sehr langsam durchströmt werden muß damit sich das Sediment absetzt, sollte da schon kaum mehr was ankommen damit man die Pumpe auch mal aufdrehen kann. Daher dieser Filteraufbau.
Ich hab dir dann gezeigt wie ich es aufbauen würde:
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/luftheber-2-0.43097/page-49

Zuläufe sind Skimmer und Sedimentfalle(Bodenablauf von NG).
Achte darauf das du am Boden ein Gefälle zu den Sedimentfallen hin hast.

Du mußt dir nun jemanden Suchen der es so in der Art bei dir am Anfang des Filtergraben aufbauen kann. 
Das könnte man in Kunststoff, Edelstahl oder auch gemauert hinbekommen.
Solltest du niemanden finden, kann man das ganze vielleicht auch mit 300l Regentonnen versuchen.
Da das ganze ja innerhalb einer Folie steht muß es ja nicht 100% dicht sein.
Für die Luftheber sollte auch 1-1,4m tiefe reichen.

Die Luftheber können wir hier gerne zusammen bauen und für die Steuerung hab ich auch eine Adresse hier aus Vreden.
Fertige Spaltsiebe zum einhängen in solche Tonnen gibt es hier: http://www.crielzeef.be/

Solltest du noch Fragen haben dann Melde dich.
Vielleicht hat auch noch jemand weitere Ideen, wie du dir die Filterfolge vor den Filtergraben setzen kannst.

Da du keine Fische hast sollte eine Umwälzung des Teichinhaltes alle 2-3Std locker reichen für klares Wasser.
Ich würde sagen da ist dann deutlich Sicherheit drin, was meinen denn hier die anderen dazu?

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2015)

Erstmal muss man wisssen:
Wie groß ist der Platz für den Teich und ggf. Filterteich,
-wieviel Volumen und
- sorry- die Frage- wie teuer darf es werden.
Das können hier die Leutchen mit Erfahrung auf Grund Deiner Teichwunschgröße und Wunschbauweise (Nur Folie oder Verbundmatte und Vermörtelt??) abschätzen....

Zu den reinen Baukosten der Teiche kommt noch ein bisschen Technik hinzu. Muss nicht gleich sein- aber die Möglichkeit des nach- und Umrüstens würde ich immer offen halten.

Ich pers. würde keine Filteranlage im Teichwasser stehend bauen.
Die Idee dahinter kenne ich- "blos keine Folienflansche- Hilfe es könnte undicht sein.." und dann wird irgendwo doch ein Folienflansch zur trocken aufgestelllten Filterpumpe eingebaut.......
Nächster Punkt ist- wenn der Teichler etwas an der Filteranlage ändern will, ist er "festgenagelt" und wird dort schwer andere Technik (Trommler, EBF) nachrüsten können.

Es kann ja schnell sein, dass in den fischfreien Schwimmteich doch bunte Karpfen reinkommen....was dann???
-------------------------------

Ansaugpunkte mit Sieben am Boden......haben den Vorteil, man kann gut darüberlaufen...
Nachteil: Grobschmutz kann die Siebe am Boden verstopfen. Wollen wir nicht zentral den Dreck an der Filteranlage rausholen? Oder wieder extra mit Kescher und Teichsauger im Schwimmteich rumarbeiten. Ab einer gewissen Teichgröße kommt man auch nicht oder schlecht bis an die BA ran.

---------------------------------------------

-> offene Bodenabläufe (runder Deckel- 1,5cm Spalt ringsherum- alos über 100cm" frei Ansaugfläche) und Rohrskimmer mit KG 110 direkt in einen Filterkeller
Dahinter kann man in Ruhe einbauen, was so passt- von der Technik und Geldbeutel her. Ist alles teuer genug...
------------------

Mit dem Gefälle zu den Bodenabläufen hin bin ich voll geysi´s Meinung!
Ich habe es so gebaut und bereue es, nicht noch mehr Gefälle zu den offenen Bodenabläufen eingebaut zu haben. Insbesondere der Übergang der letzten Schräge-Wand zum Boden würde ich jetzt auch runder gestalten.
In einem eckigen Übergang bleibt viel Mulm liegen.
Das kann ich bei mir gut beobachten....

NG- Saugfallen (8mm Lochung der Siebe) gibt es auch hier ein paar Erfahrungen:
http://www.teichbau-forum-naturagar...inter/19749-hat-jemand-eine-erklaerung-dafuer

und hier Beschreibung dazu:
http://shop.naturagart.de/Teichtechnik/NaturaGart-Ziel-Saugtechnik/Sediment-Falle.html


----------



## Geisy (25. März 2015)

Hallo Thorsten

Die gewünschte Teichgröße hat Martin doch im ersten Thread angegeben und das mit der Verundmatte samt Panzerung steht da auch.



ThorstenC schrieb:


> Die Idee dahinter kenne ich- "blos keine Folienflansche- Hilfe es könnte undicht sein.."


Die Idee dahinter war wohl eher einen Filter zu finden der optimaler zum Luftheber paßt und der vollautomatisch läuft bei allen Kammern.
Da Luftheber große Durchgänge brauchen die teuer sind und nicht schön aussehen, bin ich auf diese Lösung gekommen.
Es gibt dabei auch keine trocken aufgestellte Pumpe, alles läuft über Luftheber. Es geht also nur ein Luftschlauch in den Teich.

Trommler, EBF oder was die Zukunft bringt läßt sich doch auch später in seperaten Fillterkellern mit herkömlichen Pumpen machen, wobei ich nicht glaube das es gebraucht wird.
Siehst du an meiner Idee Probleme die nicht laufen?
Martin, wenn du möchtest kannst du zur Sicherheit auch schon Folienflansche samt Verrohrung setzen um alle Möglichkeiten zu haben. Ich werde dich auch dabei beraten.
Selbst wenn mal Fische rein kommen sollten, reicht es wenn man mehr Helix verwendet. Daher würde ich diese Kammern in ausreichender Größe bauen.
Je 100l Helix bewegt und ruhend sollten auch dann ausreichend sein.
Auch beim Luftheber werde ich Martin dahin beraten das eine Umwälzung alle 2Std möglich ist.
Ich meine da ist so genug Sicherheit drin.

Bei den Sedimentfallen bin ich bei dir das da gröberer Dreck drauf liegen bleibt. Hier muß Martin entscheiden was er will, entweder die Deckel wo man drüber stolpern kann beim schwimmen oder mal ab und zu das grobe von Hand raus holen. Evt. ist es auch möglich das Gefälle am Boden zu einer Wand hin zu machen und hier einen Folienflasch unten in die Wand zu setzen der offen ist.


Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Küstensegler (25. März 2015)

So wie ich das mit den Sedimentfallen verstehe, sind die auch nicht für den "Großen Dreck" wie z.B. Blätter.
Dafür gibt es einen Skimmer. Die Sedimentfallen sollen den Mulm und andere feine Bestandteile aufsaugen, die sich am Grund sammeln.
Mir fällt momentan nichts großes an Einträgen in den Teich ein, was ein BA schafft, was nicht vorher der Skimmer hätte abfischen sollen.
Und wenn man in dem Teich schwimmen will, finde ich diese 1,5 cm hohe Kante eines BA's schon ein großes Verletzungsrisiko.
Da gehe ich alternativ auch gerne mal mit nem langen Kescher um den Teich - wobei ich überzeugt bin, das hier der BA keinen Vorteil bring (zumindest nicht so viel, dass ds Verletzungsrisiko aufgewogen wird).

Grüße
Carlo


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2015)

Wer von Euch ist schoneinmal bei SCHWIMMEN GESTOLPERT??

Aber man kann sicher gegen den Rand der Deckel- Bodenabläufe mit den Füßen stupsen.
Bei mir habe ich am Boden Gefälle zu den BA eingebaut und diese sitzen zusätzlich in einer kleinen "__ Senke".

Der Teichboden hat in seiner Längstausdehnung ebenfalls ein Gefälle in sich.
4 BA eingebaut- der flachste in ca. 150cm Tiefe und der letzte ca. 190cm Tief.

Bei dem flachen BA in 150cm Tiefe kann ich schoneinmal gegenstupsen und rauftreten. Macht nix. Man merkt es sich dann. Zumindest bin ich noch nie drüber gestoplpert und hingefallen.

Wird es tiefer, stolpert man beim Schwimmen eher weniger.

Wenn es jemand mit dem Gefälle besser machen möchte als ich, dann ist z.B. Der Teichrand am Übergang letzte Schräge/ Wand in 140cm Tiefe und die BA sitzen in ca. 190cm Tiefe.
Dort stupst man nicht mehr gegen.

Wenn man unbedingt einen flacheren Schwimmteich bauen möchte, der nur 140cm tief ist oder eine noch flachere Zone hat, dann wird man öfter mal gegen die Ränder stupsen.
Dort kann man sich ja überlegen ein gelochtes Bodenblech einzubauen. Das geht sogar über den normalen, runden Bodenablauf an Stelle des runden Deckels!
Aber bitte alles in Edelstahl und keine Metallmischungen Edelstahl/ Alu oder ähnliches. Kunststoff geht nat. auch.
Summe der freien Fläche=Löcher würde ich doppelt so groß wie die des hoffentlich KG 110 Saugrohres machen.

Skimmer schlucken nicht immer alles. Zumal bei die Pumpen nicht immer an sind-> Intervallbetrieb.
Auch bei laufenden Skimmer fällt vieles in den  Teich, was der Skimmer nicht schluckt und sinkt zu Boden.
Meine Erfahrungen- und ja mit dem Kecher um den Teich macht auch mir Spaß und ist notwendig. Aber ich komme trotz Telekopstiel mit Bürste und Kecher nicht überall hin. Ein noch längerer Stiel ist dann auch immer schwerer zu händeln.

Sind nur meine Erfahrungen.


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2015)

Hier kurz Bilder meiner BA. Über der Folie in Beton eingesetzt.
9209 ist der "flache BA" Nr 4 bei mir.
9210 der BA Nr. 3- da sieht ma nauch schön das Gefälle an der Regenwasserpfütze.
9266 BA Nr 1 der tiefste BA  und 2. hinten.

Alle BA wegen der Bauphase und Dichtprüfung noch mit EPDM verschlossen ohne Deckel..


----------



## ThorstenC (25. März 2015)

Die Deckel hab ich ebenfalls mit Verbundmatte beklebt und vermörtelt. Wegen der Optik.
Obwohl -voriges Jahr war das Wasser grün. Dieses Jahr wird es braun und im nächsten Jahr sehe ich die Deckel wieder.

Da sieht man auch den Übergang der letzten Schräge zum Boden bei mir. Das geht besser in einer schönen Rundung und mit mehr Gefälle zu den BA.

So. jetzt halte ich mich zurück und überlasse die Überlegungen dem Threadersteller aus dem Münsterland.


----------



## Schmifi75 (25. März 2015)

Hallo,
vielen Dank für die Infos, haben mir schon sehr geholfen. Denke das ich auch die 110er Bodenabläufe einbauen werde, (obwohl nur 1,4m tief), auch denk ich an einem Rohrskimmer . Die werde ich dann zu dem __ Filtersystem mit Luftheber, (dass Geisy mir vorgeschlagen hat und mir Hilfestellung geben wird), führen und von da in den FG leiten.  
Denke, dass ist eine gute und kostengünstige Filtertechnik, die theoretisch "einfach" umzusetzen ist.
 Danke nochmal für die tolle Hilfestellung, ohne euch hätte ich wahrscheinlich stumpf nach NG gebaut!

Werde mich in den nächsten Tagen mal hinsetzten und die Leitungen und den Standort des Filtersystems, sowie Position der BA und des Skimmers aufzeichnen und euch mal vorstellen.
Kommen auf jeden Fall noch mehr Fragen von mir auch euch zu!

Gruß
Martin


----------

